# Leisure or Vehicle when T T T P .



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello All,

Not sure if this is common knowledge or practice but i was wondering. When "wild camping" or as i call it "TTTP" (Too Tight To Pay) is it wise to use the vehicle battery first until it automaticaly clicks over to leisure ? I'd say it is, but there again, i've only done it once.

Oh, and why do they have an Aux button on the control panel on the board ? All i can gather is it controls the outside light on my Cheyenne 635. Is there out else it does ?

Thanks all

Martin


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*ttttp*

Vehicle battery is not normaly used for the habitation area, It has its own 12v /240v supply.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Martin, We use Aires and wild camp whenever possible and we feel safe, not because we are TTTP's but because we enjoy being close to shops restaurants etc. and can meet fellow MH'rs instead of being stuck in some remote campsite paying for all sorts of services we don't require, for example children's play areas. pools with slides and the dreaded cabarets.

Colin


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

TTTP Love it :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Using the vehicle battery will leave you with the possibility of not being able to start the van when you come to leave. Always use the leisure battery, that's what it was intended for.

JohnW


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello All,

The reason i ask is because on the control panel it gives you the option to use either. And in my reading of it, it say's when the vehicle battery reaches a certain level it'll revert to the default setting of using the leisure battery. 

Either way, i'm planning the second trip in the van this weekend. A double helping of TTTP is in order. Leaving the score at 3 - 1 in favour of cash caution . So the stats read.... 75% of the time I'm Too Tight To Pay...... rock n roll !!!! 

Whitby and Scarborough here we come !!!!!

All The Best 

Martin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Using the vehicle battery as a leisure battery is folly. Not only is there the chance that the vehicle battery will not start the vehicle, but you will severely shorten the life of the battery. Batteries are designed for specific purposes, put them to the wrong purpose and they will fail prematurely.
Also, with colder nights coming up, a battery that has had it's voltage drawn down will suffer faster voltage loss as the temperature decreases.
Gerry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Using the vehicle battery as a leisure battery is folly. Not only is there the chance that the vehicle battery will not start the vehicle, but you will severely shorten the life of the battery. Batteries are designed for specific purposes, put them to the wrong purpose and they will fail prematurely.
> Also, with colder nights coming up, a battery that has had it's voltage drawn down will suffer faster voltage loss as the temperature decreases.
> Gerry


I agree the start energy removed from a vehicle battery is soon put back and as a result the natural state of that battery is fully charged. A vehicle battery is not designed for leisure loads. (this is why there are so many problems with the vehicle batteries where permanently on computerised systems drain it on some vans).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> TTTP Love it :wink:


3TP better still 

peedee


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

3TP ..... sounds good !!!!


The Godfather of "TP3" aka Freddiebooks aka Martin aka Fartin !!!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Freddiebooks said:


> 3TP ..... sounds good !!!!
> 
> The Godfather of "TP3" aka Freddiebooks aka Martin aka Fartin !!!!


Let us know where you find in Whitby & Scarborough


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

especially if 3TP is pronounced Free Tepee


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow... yeah... Free Teepee

We should all start writing a sitcom based on Motorhome Exploits.

Think Brad Pitt shall play me as the youngish rookie whose biggest challenge is to get 30 mpg from his motor. 

Martin


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> Think Brad Pitt shall play me as the youngish rookie whose biggest challenge is to get 30 mpg from his motor.
> 
> Martin


Ah, so this is going to be a typical Hollywood movie with an unbelievable plot.....!!


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Martin & Jezport

For what it's worth here's my two penneth on the joys of 3TP in Scarborough!

1. Daytime Parking - dependent on your arrival time.

There is plenty of parking on Marine Drive but the spaces tend to be car parking size only; with little scope for overhang etc. However, if you drive further round onto Royal Albert Drive (heading towards North Beach & Peasholm Park) there are a number of spaces that can be utilised by backing up over the grass verge. It's actually not a bad walk from here either way (North or South Beach).

The parking is about £5.50 all day and so long as you are deemed to be in one bay (even with the overhang onto the grass); the traffic wardens are not too bothered. Scarborough also permit paying for two spaces should you wish; and allow parking in Coach Bay's as long as you pay the coach rate (this is relevant at the Sea Life centre Scalby Mills).

If you get onto the Scarborough sea front early there is parking opposite the '£' shop free for 3 hours 9am till 6pm; but you'd need to be there by 7am at the latest to guarantee a parking place!

There is also a decent park and ride service where you can park the M/H for free and then catch the bus into town. It only makes 2 stops I think: one at the Brunswick shopping centre and the other just under the viaduct/bridge on Valley road near the South Beach. But beware they lock the gates at about 8pm I think!

2. Evening Parking 

I've seen a few M/H's park next to the Gas/Water? works on Marine Drive, which keeps you pretty close to the attractions. However, a more popular spot is on Royal Albert Drive where there are plenty of options to choose from. My counsel on this though is that it is quite noisy till pretty late with the 'boy racers' tearing up and down the road; there is a late night cafe which seems to attract them!

You could also park on Valley Road under the viaduct after 6pm and stay the night there; we've never had problems.

If you want a bit more peace and quiet you could also drive round to Peasholm Park and up Northstead Manor Drive (it runs parallel to the park). It's on a hill, but if you drive quite a way up the road it levels off a bit and is really nice and peaceful. It is also free parking here for the day too!

I am not sure if you are Tesco voucher collectors or not; but if you are then you can really extend the 3TP theme into your travels:it may not be the height of cuisine but, both Harry Ramsdens and Pizza Hut accept Tesco deals vouchers; which if you wish to indulge in helps the budget go that bit further in the penny arcade!

Sorry for the rather lengthy post I don't know what's come over me 8O


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Vehicle battery use*

Hi Freddiebrooks,

You are correct in that the system is designed to be able to use either vehicle or leisure battery to power the habitation electrics. When the vehicle battery gets to 10.9 volts a safety feature cuts in and switches automatically back to Leisure battery(ies), this stops the dreaded not been able to start engine. 
My recommendation would be to use leisure battery *first* and vehicle battery as an emergency backup only.

If you have any further questions regarding this issue please PM me with your contact details and I'll call back as soon as I can.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Jezport and Imbiber,

Had a grand time on the Whitby and Scarborough Trail.

Arrived in Whitby at around 6.30pm. Initially drove down towards the whale bones on the top of the cliff. There is 24 hour parking there at a cost of around 5.50. I would have struggled to get in one bay, and knowing we wanted to be there till around 3pm Saturday we back tracked around 500 yards to near the crazy golf for free parking for as long as we wanted from what i could gather. And there were other vans parked up there so all good. Walked through the bones and down to the front and had some Magpie fish and chips. Which are always perfect. Back to the van, few kids over the road on skateboards etc but they were gone for ten and that was it until morning.

Jumped into a taxi at 9 ish which took us to the fabulous Robin Hoods Bay. Good look round then on with the purpose of the mission to walk back to Whitby via the Cleveland Way. Beautiful Cliff Top walk. In good prolonged dry weather ok in trainers, otherwise more sensible footwear should be taken and water. It's around 6 miles and impossible to get lost as your just following the cliff tops. Good paths etc

When arriving in Whitby the town was now rammed. So packed up straight away and ventured south. Stopped half way for cup of tea and a snooze, then arrived in Scarborough. Got up to The Esplanade on The South Cliff, but signs implied No Overnights. I was going to risk it but the park had such a camber on it and the chocks would have given the game away. Anyhow left van there as it was a nice walk along the cliff into town via the foot bridge near The Grand. Walked along St Thomas St then took a right at LloydsTSB walked down and found a place called Irvines. Pretty traditional menu of Roast Beef etc decor and tables clean and tidy thou slightly dated but i wasn't there to eat the tables. It was lovely food with polite staff and fair prices 6.80 for beef and 5.80 for chicken and chips. Then after, down to the sea front for a lemon top. Magic and it weather was very mild.

Back to the van and took Imbiber's advice and ventured to Marine Drive. Got parked just past the water works place 400 yards round from the amusements. Six other's were parked up including and Autotrail Pawnee. Not much noise and peaceful from 10.30 onwards. The odd car obviously, but all good.

Woke up to the most brilliant sunrise, facing east it was coming in straight through the wind screen. Sat there drinking my tea and loving every second. Dread to think how much a hotel room would cost with that view.

Started walk along to North Bay, destination North Bay Cafe, It's at The Peasolm Park end of North Marine Round near the indoor bowling place. It's painted green and popular with tourists and locals so get there early.

Hope that helps you with any future trips.

Regards Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry,

That should have read "North Marine Road" and not Round.


----------

